# 1966 Penguin kit Update



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Penguin kit will be leaving China shortly to arrive here in early to mid-August. I received these images from Mace this morning and have clearance from Frank to post, so here we go...
















As with the Catwoman kit, a small statue is included along with optional parts so you can have the umbrella open.








Sculpt by Jeff Yagher, boxart by Christopher Franchi. I'm not sure who did the build-up, most likely David Fisher or Saul Alvarez.
Thanks for looking! :smile2:
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks wonderful- they really captured not only his likeness but his attitude as well!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Awesome !


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Not to jinx anything, but I know Frank is hoping to get Robin and the Riddler out by fall, along with the 1/5 scale resin Batgirl. :smile2:


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Not to jinx anything, but I know Frank is hoping to get Robin and the Riddler out by fall, along with the 1/5 scale resin Batgirl. :smile2:


Do you know (or authorized to say), if there will also be a Batgirl to go with this series? (Plastic, 1/8 scale)

Andy


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

There ABSOLUTELY will be a 1/8 scale styrene Batgirl. Originally the plan was to create an all new sculpt IN 1/8 scale, but I have also heard they may RESIZE the larger sculpt down for the styrene release (the way the styrene Fly kit will be produced from the 1/6 scale prototype). At this point, the styrene Batgirl (and Joker) are NOT on the schedule for 2016. Frank is at a licensing show this week, I will see if I can get a bit more info when he gets back from the road. 
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking forward to the big resin Batgirl to go with the one I have:
Batgirl Undressing


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Looking forward to the big resin Batgirl to go with the one I have:
> Batgirl Undressing


Nice build!
- I only wish you could have convinced her to pose 12 minutes later...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## WTFHappenedtoHobbyTalk (Jul 1, 2016)

I have to say Moebius has really done a dynamite job on these kits. I'm waiting for the day I can finally start my Batman kit. It's calling my name but life keeps dragging me off before I can reach it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I started by Batman, then got distracted, and now I forgot what blues I was using on the cape. So I'll have to start over, I guess. :freak:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*Got my case today...*

and it has EXCEEDED my already high expectations!!! Right now I am eyeball deep casting parts and getting ready for Jersey Fest next weekend, so I don't really have time to get primer on this for photos (it is molded in white) but Brad Hair has already done an excellent review on YouTube : 



 WELL worth the wait!!! :grin2:
Tom


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine arrived yesterday and I opened it up today; closly inspecting the kit and studying the instructions, looks like it's gonna be another fun little weekend build!
However, I couldn't find the monocle, so I'll be calling Moebius tomorrow. Good thing it's the very last part to add to the build. :smile2:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and I opened it up today; closly inspecting the kit and studying the instructions, looks like it's gonna be another fun little weekend build!
> However, I couldn't find the monocle, so I'll be calling Moebius tomorrow. Good thing it's the very last part to add to the build. :smile2:


I found 2 in mine. They were in with the metal rods.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Good thing I haven't emptied out my trash basket yet! I'll have to dig out the bags and re-check!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Mine is half-built. The only problem I've come across is with the front pieces of his tuxedo. The positioning pins prevent the pieces from sitting properly on the chest/abdomen assembly. I cut them off and the pieces fell right into position. Seams on this model are going to be mostly sanding only. I've yet to see a place that needs putty.


Also, it's a dead-on resemblance to Burgess Merideth, the actor who played Penguin!!!


(On a side note, the head without the hat bears a striking resemblance to a character in the Overwatch game!)


Larry


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> I found 2 in mine. They were in with the metal rods.



Thanks for the tip; I found them both at the very bottom of the waste basket!
I appreciate it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, found two monocles in the bag. I'm sure I'll lose them both during assembly.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't like to build figures, but I like to see them built by you guys. So, go ahead!!


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like a very neat kit!! Looking forward to seeing some build ups.


----------

